
Ask HN: Risky SaaS, how to protect my personal assets? - throwaway9192
I have a SaaS product which is fairly successful ($XX,XXXX MRR). I have done this product entirely on my own and I have been filing as a sole proprietor (USA) so far.<p>There&#x27;s one very large company that has picked up on my product and needless to say, doesn&#x27;t like what I&#x27;m doing.<p>How can I protect my personal assets from a company that would happily burn a fortune on a bogus lawsuit to see my service fail?<p>Would an LLC still provide protection although I&#x27;m the sole owner&#x2F;operator? Is there an alternative entity that is better suited for this?
======
brudgers
Hire a lawyer. If it isn't worth hiring a lawyer to protect yourself, it might
not be worth pursuing the project further from a financial or risk
perspective.

Good luck.

